# The dragon ...



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A manual pour over siphon with pressure profile ???

Good people of the internet help me understand...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not pressure profile as such. Guy is using manually created vacuum to compensate for what the syphon method does via steam created vacuum. Looks fun and the guy is a real coffee dude.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep dropping the temp the way he does is interesting too..


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Boots - have you imploded?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

That was weird


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Certainly knows what he's talking about. Great watch, the coffee looked lovely after brewing.


----------

